# Trykon Twang Trouble



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Does it still have the StringShoks on the string? If so, remove them and try another string silencer. I have catwhiskers on my Trykon and it's silent.


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

It is the string shocks, you can either tie them in or better yet replace them like the previous post suggests. Only send it to Crackers if you want the bow to go faster, be smoother to pull, quieter than a church mouse and even more accurate.:wink:


----------



## Chief P (Dec 1, 2003)

PSE and Mathews have string supressors on the limbs that the string contacts to take the 'twang' out of the bow. Put an STS on it and have fun.


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

thanks, I called the proshop and told him to remove the shox and try it one more time.


----------



## BUDDA22 (Jan 26, 2005)

I run a Hoyt Pro Shop in WV, we have had the same trouble out of a few Tykon xls. The problem might be that on a paralleled limb bow, if the poundage isnt up toward the high end.(like 67-68 on a 70lb bow or57-58 on a 60lb bow) The cables get a lil bit of slack in them! That is where your string noise is coming from..HOYT WONT TELL YOU THAT!!!


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

Mine was making a bit of a twang I tried all the fixes (leaches, speed nocks, location of leaches fiddling with tuning etc) but it still had a small twang. I found that the "cam ad a half" plates on the cams are glued in with a flexible adhesive allowing them to move around under vibration and clashing with the sides of the recess they are located in. Try giving them a wriggle with firm pressure pressed against them - they may move slightly. All I did is ensure they are not touching the sides of the recess and applied a little glue to them. 
Check the axle C clips and tighten them if necessary. I still had one vibrating a little even after tightening it so I applied a little silicone (ROOf AND GUTTER SELANT ACTUALY)to the back of the clips and bushes and reinstalled them - Worked for me - no twang now.
Move the stock string shox as far up the string as possible, I had to put a small tie under mine to get them to stay there, this helps a lot.


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

the bow is pulling 71# out of the box. It is a 60-70 so its maxed out in poundage. Can i take those stickers off the bow??


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*What the -*

Shooting the other day and now mine is starting to 'twang' up top at the shot....WC strings/cables and whiskers!


----------



## 2bowhunters (May 12, 2006)

I have a Trykon XL. Adding a STS is the solution to remove any twang.


----------



## bowtechvft (Feb 23, 2006)

*hoyt twang answer?*

i own a hoyt vortec and an mt sport and have shot the ultratec and trykons
extensively and have come to the conclusion that all hoyts have string noise.
i haven't figured out what causes it yet. i thought at first it was because my bows were single cam. and the cam1/2 would make a difference but they have the same problem. Then i thought maybe it was because they didn't have parrallel limbs and they where split. but the trykon blew that theory.
i also tried different silencers and some seemed to work until i shot different bows
like my bowtech or a friends mathews so it must have something to do with the limb pockets or the split limbs ,maybe the lack of material. my hoyts have different limbs so the split limb has to be it. i guess if hoyt ever puts out a solid limb bow we'll have the answer. until then the string noise has never bothered me and i hardly notice it unless i shoot it side by side with my other bow. as good as hoyts are i don't think its something that really constitutes changing something that has worked this long.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

*sts way to go*

Get rid of fuse string and I put a, stone mountain dakota string on with a sts, really works great for me so far.


----------



## hb48444 (Apr 9, 2006)

*twang*

I have a brand new trykon(week old) that had a twang since the day i picked it up all i did was put some whiskers on it and the twang is gone.


----------



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

*bow*

just got mine 2 days a go it also has the twang i am going to the shop tommrow and iam going to put cat wiskers on it thanks for all the help i will let you all know how it goes any more info please let me know .


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I will be puttin cat whiskers on my trykon as well .


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

Drjoe said:


> Hoyt finally sent my bow back but... Still has the same twang when shooting and plucking the string. Hoyt greased the upper axle but the same noise is there still. Hoyt told the proshop to wax the string heavily to make it tighter in the cam groove, didn't work.
> The shop owner took every hoyt off the shelf and plucked the string. We noticed every XL made the twang, not the regular trykon. He then plucked a few matthews, PSE's, Parkers, etc... and we just heard a "thud".
> I read other posts on this and was wondering what to do? (Just buy it and send it to crackers and hope he can fix it)




MOVE THE SILENCERS AS CLOSE TO THE SEVING AT THE CAMS AS POSSIBLE AND IT WILL ( SHOULD) GO AWAY. THE TWAG THAT IS


----------



## nybuckhunter (Apr 7, 2006)

*Trykon XL*

I have a Trykon XL and have tried almost everything. The best solution in my opinion is the STS. This will make the bow dead quiet and you will not lose any fps. It will also eliminate any wrist slap if you have that problem.


----------



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

i called hoyt to day and they said that the strings are prob a little to long i dont know how true that is and he also so the trykon dosnt make a lot of noise but the noise it does make is very diffrent he said that new string mite help i have new string on the way to my shop so we sill see how much it will help . keep in mind that is what he told me iam just passing it along


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

*trykon*

same trouble here. I put new vapor trail string on, string leeches, heavier arrows,had everything all tuned up. Still thought i heard it when i was shooting. Went to three differnt shops that sold other brands and they all told me more or less that i was crazy. I was trying so hard to hear noise that i was making it noisy. Shot at 3d club next to all makes and models and mine is not any louder then those. I do agree with having the string leeches all the way out, that made a big differnce on mine. good luck hopefully your not going crazy like me


----------



## Pingstar1975 (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone with twang find a fix yet?


----------



## wmgn0evf (Jul 10, 2006)

When I picked up my new Trykon XL, the dealer had already replaced the StringShocks with leeches. He said that the factory admitted that the leeches made it quieter, but that the shocks made it a little faster. I thought it was still a little noisy, so I added whiskers and that satisfied my old ears. Good luck.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

STS>>......:wink:


----------



## hoyt_hunter17 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Fuse Alpha Shox*

I have been shooting a Trykon XL (30" 70#) for approximately 2 months. Always had trouble with the twang which also caused by NAP smartrest to vibrate. The Alpha Shox Slit into on Saturday when me and my 2 boys were shooting. Replaced with the regular Sims Leaches (2 on each end) 1 approx. 1 1/4 " from cam serving and another approx. 1 3/4 " further down. No noise or vibration now. Very Quiet. Try replacing the Shox.


----------



## Pingstar1975 (Dec 2, 2005)

hoyt_hunter17 said:


> (2 on each end)


2? you don't use a sts do you? 2 on each end seems like alot.


----------



## hoyt_hunter17 (Jun 23, 2006)

My archery shop told me that it wasn't too much. But I did remove one and the noise was still considerably less than with the alpha shox. I was afraid that two would slow by bow down and I am currently shooting in some local archery events. I might try two again when hunting season comes around.

Also, I still have the factory strings. Has anyone had problems with them. Just have a hard time buying new custom strings when just paid $$$ for a new bow two months ago. But the strings don't seem to be that great


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

The trykon xl was sent back by hoyt again and it sounds great!! Noise is reduced and it took me about 1/2 hour to tune. At the bowshop the owner wanted to make sure I was super satisfied so he took a mathews into range and grabbed a few gun shoppers and made them face the wall. (fireing squad?) He shot the mathews and I shot the trykon. The customers said the hoyt was more quite than the mathews. 
Hoyt customer service definitely helped me out.


----------



## EZ4U (Dec 28, 2005)

Trykon XL with stock strings, string shox all the way toward the ends. I also had to put one set of Wooly Whispers in the string. I think it is as quite as I am ever going to ge any bow. I am happ with it now. 

I tried adding cat whiskers, and string leaches. Those didn't do the job.


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

I too had the Trykon twang, I got rid of the "high tech" alpha shok string gizmos and put on tried and true cat whiskers. I guess some things can't be improved upon.


----------

